# in vegas



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Wish me luck.


----------



## Beet (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Mikey,

Viva las Vegas!!! How'd your trip go? Hope you had some fun.

Thanks for the idea of Calisthenics training. I've been doing them seriously for about a month and my muscles are starting to get strong. Trying to add those famous hippos into the regime too.

How you going?

Beetx


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm happy you're enjoying it. as for vegas...it sucked! i lost my wallet and ended up in the er with a fat bill. no bueno! I'm doing great aside from the fact that I've managed to gain 10 pounds over the holidays till now -_-. worldofwarcraft + holidays = natural mass gainer


----------

